# Changing colors...



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

For all you UNIX heads...

Do you know how to change the color of the triangles under the open applications in the Dock?  It's in the highlighted portion of the attached image.  I thought it would be nice if those little arrow things were white instead, and the active app one could be aqua, possibly?

Thanks for your help, if you can decrypt what I just said.  

EDIT:  Whoops, forgot to attach the image.  One sec...


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

The image is attached..  I want to change the highlighted thing's color, and I know I have to do it through the Terminal.  Help please!


----------



## chenly (May 17, 2002)

1.     Download TransparentDock from http://www.versiontracker.com or http://www.download.com.

2.     Feel your way through the TransparentDock interface. You only see one option a time; be sure to select the "create a backup" option. The triangle color option is near the end.

3.     "...the active app could be aqua, possibly?" All the applications that have triangles are active; I assume you mean the foreground application, i.e., the application the window of  which is in front of the others. TransparentDock doesn't offer this option, ostensibly because the foreground application should be abundantly clear; in the context of triangles, the Dock serves as a remote beacon, letting you see which applications are running even if you can't see their windows.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Okay, thanks for your help.

Wasn't there a UNIX hack for the foreground app before this for 10.0.X users?


----------



## chenly (May 17, 2002)

No, not that I know of. By the way, the current version of TransparentDock is 1.5. If you can't find it, just let me know; I'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Oh well.  I thought it was nice, anyway.  Thanks again for your help, and I'm sure I can find that utility somewhere.    I'm good at finding things.  One more question though...  Last one, I promise.

Is TransparentDock a System Prefs preferences panel?  Or does it work like Duality and change a couple of settings, and then you don't have to run it again unless you want to change again?


----------



## chenly (May 17, 2002)

TransparentDock is an application program that scripts the Mac OS X shell. You run it once and the changes stay until you run it again. You don't need to reboot or anything; the program will just offer you the option to restart the Dock when it's done modifing the files.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Okay, so it _is_ like Duality.

Thanks once more for your help.  I'll stop bugging you now.


----------



## blb (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *Okay, thanks for your help.
> 
> Wasn't there a UNIX hack for the foreground app before this for 10.0.X users?   *


Yes, there was, but it stopped working with 10.1.

```
defaults write com.apple.dock showforeground 1
```
This caused the arrow for the active app to become blue.  Of course, with 10.1, I found looking in the left of the menubar is faster than search the dock anyway...


----------



## chenly (May 17, 2002)

...blb's the Hackmeister. Hacker. Hackerooski. Makin' a hack. Hack-a-rama.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

And he lives in the same US state as me.


----------

